# Hey, JimT...look familiar?



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/34253/massive+mako+shark+stuns+anglers+as+it+leaps+repeatedly/


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

WW2 said:


> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/34253/massive+mako+shark+stuns+anglers+as+it+leaps+repeatedly/


*That was crazy as Hell.*


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

That would would have been neat to c in person .because it was cool on video


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Had that happen once here in pcola with a spinner shark


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Skarkobatics*

Had one pass the dock in elbow cay about 6 or 7ft ... Big heavy fish probably a grey reef shark.... Flung a banana lure at him in about 4ft of crystal clear Abaco sound water. Hoooo doggie ! He had no where to go but up it was so shallow .... Of course it cost me $17.95 for that 5 minets of hop time. .(should have thrown a Walmart jig instead of the yazouri ) .wish I had the camera then. I could see the afterburners turn on under water right before he jumped each time.


----------

